# Amazing Feeding Freenzy!



## Mo Rod Buster (Sep 25, 2015)

I hope this will post up ok. And I hope its not a repost. www.youtube.com/watch?=YX84yU4ACiM


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Had to look it up. We don't have Sharks!


----------



## Mo Rod Buster (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That would be cool to see in person. Especially from a boat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw this on FB, Impressive!


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

need to get down there


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That's insane...were they eating menhaden or roe mullet...? Ive never seen sharks school up like that....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nobody had a rod? Hahaha


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing a 5000 on a stout rod, some 50lb braid and a huge chugger would have given you a hell of an afternoon, oh and one of those long dehookers


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> That's insane...were they eating menhaden or roe mullet...? Ive never seen sharks school up like that....


 Same question - some jumped like mullet - but the views where I could see fish getting chased they looked too small - more like pogies - but I could not tell the scale ? 

Can anybody ID the bait ?


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

That's crazy - wish I was there with a rod!


----------

